# Planning a nano tank



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

Earlier this year I got into this aquarium hobby. I have a big tank with plants, neons, guppies, and cherry shrimps. I have lots of fun watching my fish and shrimp swimming around.

Recently, I am thinking of getting some crystal red shrimps. From what I read, CRS are much more sensitive to the water condition and may not survive under fish's bioload. So a new tank. 

My plan is to start a new nano tank of only about 4gal. I live in a tiny place and the only spot that I can fit another tank is only about 15 by 8 inch. I have seen tanks at AI that is about that size, so that is my option. 

Initially I will relocate some of my cherries from the big tank to this nano tank. I read that right water condition in a small tank is harder to maintain, so when I can get stable water condition, I will add CRS.

This nano tank will be moss only. I am wondering if a small LED clip on light or CFL will do the job. I have found an LED clip-on light on ebay that has 48 LEDs, 3.5W with a color temperature of 7000 K.

Do I need a filter in the tank?

I already have Fluval stratum plant soil (green bag) at home, can I use this for the shrimp tank?

How often should water change be?

I have read the "Crystal Red Shrimp 101" and it is quite intimidating and a bit discouraging. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

vodka said:


> Earlier this year I got into this aquarium hobby. I have a big tank with plants, neons, guppies, and cherry shrimps. I have lots of fun watching my fish and shrimp swimming around.
> 
> Recently, I am thinking of getting some crystal red shrimps. From what I read, CRS are much more sensitive to the water condition and may not survive under fish's bioload. So a new tank.
> 
> ...


1. LED light should do the job. I prefer running CFL bulbs on nano tanks but thats my personal opinion.

2. If you plan on keeping CRS in the tank, I would suggest a sponge filter at the least. I've had a 2Gal tank running with no filtration, no light, and found a few CRS survive in there after two months :|
I kept throwing my unwanted plants into there, and I guess they attached themselves for the ride, lol
That said, althought they can survive, for better survival rate, use a filter.

3. The soil you have should be fine. I use netlea crystal shrimp soil and the plant version in my crs tanks and they are doing fine.

4. Water change intervals...depends...
For me, I only do a 10% water change when I notice my TDS reaching near 200. If it is not near 200, I will only top off.
I top off my water changes with aged treated tap water. I don't use R/O water and my shrimps are fine


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

I know I started this thread a long time ago, but I finally had some time last week to setup the tank.

I posted the pictures here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42234


----------

